# At my wits end!!! HELP!!!



## Katashcal (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi all. I have a lovely (wen she wants to be) little 15 month female cat. I adore her but for what feels like the past four months she has been in constant heat. Now before I get lectured about getting her done, I would love to but I can't. She has a very bad heart murmur and if she was to be put under she has a very slim chance of pulling though. Of course this is just not a option for me but I cannot take her constant howling! She is yelling all the time so loudly. I just don't know what I can do, it's driving me crazy! 
Does anyone know anything I can do to stop this or at least calm it down. She's been doing it for the last ten days straight and I feel like I've lost my kitty  she will go a few days of being fine and then as suddenly as she's off she's back on again and she doesn't want to know me unless it's to offer me her rear end . 
Any help would be very much appreciated as I have two small children and once they are in bed I would live to have some peace and quite without the cat doing her evening yelling. 
Thanks all


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooooh dear!

First, has the heart murmur been investigated? I understand completely why you are reluctant to consider a general anaesthetic under the circumstances. Not all heart murmurs mean that a GA is completely out of the question, however. A heart murmur is a symptom, caused by a change in the structure of the heart. Some of these changes preclude anaesthetic, some will have no effect on it at all, and others may mean that an anaesthetic can be done but with certain precautions.

It may be worth considering an echo (heart scan) if she hasn't had this done already to diagnose the cause of the murmur and make an assessment about whether or not a general anaesthetic is a possibility.

Heat can be suppressed in queens by an injection called Delvosteron. This is a synthetic progesterone that brings queens out of heat. When the injection is timed before the signs of calling begin, it can stop the heat altogether. This could be an option for your kitty, although you need to speak to your vet about whether they think it would be suitable.

Being a hormone preparation, Delvosteron does have side effects. Mild inflammatory reactions at the injection site are common. A rare but potentially serious side effect is mammary hyperplasia, a condition in which the mammary glands become very enlarged. The swellings are benign but they can be painful and become ulcerated or infected. I've never seen this happen and only a few cases have been reported, but it's a possibility.

Have a word with your vet about the calling and see what they suggest.


----------



## Katashcal (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for your reply. I haven't had her investigated since she was young. The vet picked her up and said to me I can feel she has a leaky valve and she classes it as a type 4 (the worst). She then have her a life expectancy of 18 months . I will go and have a word with the vet then as I didn't realise there is another option. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If it turns out that the heart murmer precludes an anaesthetic, ask your vet to consider Supreleron. It's an implant which stops them having heats.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot about Suprelorin. ^ Good advice.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well my boy ginger has an off the scale heart murmur. Vet keeps on saying he really shouldn't be with us! A year or so ago he had all of his teeth out apart from two. He was fine. I of course was a nervous wreck. Ginger btw is about 10 

Your poor girl, must be miserable for her. Hope something can be sorted for her


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

If she was my cat I would have the implant (Supreleron.) to stop her coming into call, have you asked your vet for his advice?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Hormone preparations have their disadvantages, too, especially if used for a long time.
I think you really need to have the cause of the murmur investigated, and a vet, preferably a specialised vet, should weigh the options, and assess the true risk of the anaesthetic. It seems like it is the choice of anaesthetic that is the main problem, but that there are alternative ones to be considered in case of heart problems. So do not rule out the option of spaying off hand, but let a specialist assess the options and risks and take it from there.

I have 2 cats with a heart murmur, too, one is grade 3, the other grade 4. I would not let them have surgery without a thorough assessment of the cause of the murmur and the advice of a specialist. but I would not rule it out...


----------

